# Requiring COVID Passport for all Uber/Lyft drivers



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.

I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.

Since 85% of this forum seemingly voted for Biden (low-income earners tend to vote Democrat), I figure nearly all of us support this measure being adopted by Uber too. Thoughts???


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Here you must were this:










...and learn the proper salute.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome back, Honky Tonk. Kudos to your excellent trolling skills. I needed the laugh today, so thanks. &#128512;

Your username is one of the best songs ever!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers


hahahahahaha you demand. hahahahahaha

:laugh: :roflmao:  :biggrin: :coolio: :wink: :smiles::x3:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hahahahahaha you demand. hahahahahaha
> 
> :laugh: :roflmao:  :biggrin: :coolio: :wink: :smiles::x3:


I wonder if Honky is a T H O T also? &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I wonder if Honky is a T H O T also?


does a troll think a ****?

and it's 'thots'. Just for tone, balance and accuracy. But glad you are amused.

I live to serve.  :roflmao:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


My second shot is on the 6th and I'll be all ready to get back to work shuffling all the anti mask/vaxers, 
magamaga hat wearing, flat 5000 year old earth creationists and conspiracy theorists.
We are the cream of the uber driving market for the most part. 
I for one don't wanna be driving around a bunch of imbeciles anyway.



Invisible said:


> I wonder if Honky is a T H O T also? &#128514;


Honky is who I was talking about in the pm !!!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And..... U take this entire thread and ......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Honky is who I was talking about in the pm !!!!!


I assume you mean the meaning for unattractive and not @Boca Ratman meaning of T H O T as 'experienced'. &#128512; No response needed.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Your username is one of the best songs ever!


And what am I, chopped liver?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


THIS IS A GREAT IDEA!!!!!

Congratulations! I have decided that YOU Honky shall be my vaccine passport!

We will shave your head and tattoo both the QR code to my paperwork and the actual vaccine dates and types on your head. I shall chain you by the neck to the passenger seat of my rig so clients can just scan your head to gain access to my full medical history. Don't worry, my seats are very comfortable.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Does the OP know that when her profile avatar pic is slow to load.........the letters HO.......take its place.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


I'm not taking any covid vaccine or any flu shot. Work out HARD and eat healthy


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Midnightrambler said:


> And what am I, chopped liver?


Sorry while it was close, Honky Tonk Woman was my old bar song! Ahhhh the memories.



ANT 7 said:


> Does the OP know that when her profile avatar pic is slow to load.........the letters HO.......take its place.


I think that was intentional. Have you read her first post about the airport? :smiles:


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Meanwhile biden is continuing trumps policy's. So much for voting for Biden hoping he would do what he said he would do.

All hail trump. I'm going back to my bunker. 4 years of dems thinking they gonna get what they want while he carries out trumps orders.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Masks contain special chemicals that activate the vaccines. That's why you must get the vaccine but must also wear the mask.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


Hey, Honk, tell us how many times you've been arrested.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Have you read her first post about the airport? :smiles:


Based on that thread I'm guessing this would be on her vaccine passport:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Sure why not make it a requirement for everything we do in a regular basis, want to get a haircut you'll need your passport, want to get into a restaurant you'll need your proof, want to book a hotel, getting a job, etc. To make our lives much easier let them tattoo a bar code to our foreheads.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Sure why not make it a requirement for everything we do in a regular basis, want to get a haircut you'll need your passport, want to get into a restaurant you'll need your proof, want to book a hotel, getting a job, etc. To make our lives much easier let them tattoo a bar code to our foreheads.


Oddly enough, your cell phone already is that.

Reality is very real


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

No. Mass vaccination is bad for US. The fewer people worldwide that take it, the fewer immigrants that come in here and take your business from you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Remember guys: we just need to shutdown for 2 or 3 weeks and everything will go back to normal!

Also: masks don’t work.

Wait, yes they do.

Okay okay, 3 masks work.

Now wear those masks until we can get the vaccine.

Weeeell, you still gotta wear the masks after vaccination, just to be safe, because the vaccine doesn’t work enough!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


I'm with you completely Honky! I A merger of giant corporations and big government demanding people carry papers to go about their normal lives, what could go wrong?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

M62 said:


> I'm with you completely Honky! I A merger of giant corporations and big government demanding people carry papers to go about their normal lives, what could go wrong?


The good news is, we're finally getting a voterID law that Democrats won't claim is racist!

If a vaccination passport is required to enter a voting station, and government-issued photo ID is required to get a vaccination passport, then viola! Voting Passports here we gooooooooo!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> ey, Honk, tell us how many times you've been arrested.


remember 'her' first profile pic? Mug shot for sure. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Subjugator said:


> I'm going back to my bunker. 4 years of dems thinking they gonna get what they want while he carries out trumps orders.


Dems will only be in full power for about 18 months now.
Wings will get clipped.
Again.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> remember 'her' first profile pic? Mug shot for sure. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


The very fact that you remember this obscure fact is a sad testament to your sad, sad life.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> The very fact that you remember this obscure fact is a sad testament to your sad, sad life.


I have trouble remembering what MY avatar looks like.
But, I am old AF.

Hell, I can't remember where I left my bottle of Viagra half the time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> remember 'her' first profile pic? Mug shot for sure. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


I remember it vaguely. But the internet remembers forever. Isn't that right, @HonkyTonk?










I wonder if @Lissetti ever followed her advice on becoming a stripper? Somehow I don't see her as the type to do that.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I remember it vaguely. But the internet remembers forever. Isn't that right, @HonkyTonk?
> 
> View attachment 582979
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a great job already. Besides I'm hardly the type. I just demolished a 16 x 16 x 14 foot greenhouse. With me inside. Got to use my hard hat! &#128515;

Only a few bumps and bruises and coughed the whole time. I'm wore out but I'll be back on this tomorrow.

Jeez that was fun! Now gotta order and assemble a new one.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Trump virus, aka


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> But the internet remembers forever.


yeah, not profile pics. Once you change it; all notes are updated in real-time. At least from our view of this place.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


I am getting my first shot moderna tomorrow and second in a month but still not working till around mid Sep. if I can help it.



Lissetti said:


> Thanks. I have a great job already. Besides I'm hardly the type. I just demolished a 16 x 16 x 14 foot greenhouse. With me inside. Got to use my hard hat! &#128515;
> 
> Only a few bumps and bruises and coughed the whole time. I'm wore out but I'll be back on this tomorrow.
> 
> ...


One time myself and two other people took down a 3 story house in South Boston, we started on the roof and worked our way down with sledge hammers and a couple of saws, it was fun and some nice under the table cash.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Got mine and I feel great


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Got mine and I feel great
> 
> View attachment 583211


Not worried at all about shot, I have read extensively about all of it, totally safe, and within 2 weeks I am 80% protected and a month and a half later after second shot 90%, looking forward to it.

The part that I like the most, if I do get virus after shot it should be about as bad as a light cold that goes away in a week or less.

Unless of course I have an allergy I don't know about, oh shit..................


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


**** you !!!


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

So tired of these maskhole AntiVax Trump supporting morons flooding social media & forums with their [email protected]@t insanity

If you don’t want to wear a mask anymore
Fine
If you don’t want to get the vaccine
Fine

The world will be better off when the virus ravages your bodies & you end up another death statistic

The unfortunate thing with liberals is they actually want to prevent your death

I’m one of the few who roots for the virus & is willing to let Darwin take the wheel so we are saved from ever listening to your [email protected]@t again

So head on out without your masks & without a vaccine

You will inevitably die off from either the virus or the long term damage from the infection

You won’t be missed & we will laugh at your stupidity after you die

Can’t save everyone so why bother trying anymore


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally think it is sexist when people pick on HonkeyTonk. Lots of dude drivers are bragging about banging pax and no one is calling them man-*****s or full of STDs in unrelated threads.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I personally think it is sexist when people pick on HonkeyTonk. Lots of dude drivers are bragging about banging pax and no one is calling them [email protected]@@@@s or full of STDs in unrelated threads.


I don't think anyone's picking on her because of her sexuality
I'm betting it's because she's an idiot and a troll...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> So tired of these maskhole AntiVax Trump supporting morons flooding social media & forums with their [email protected]@t insanity
> 
> If you don't want to wear a mask anymore
> Fine
> ...


If you don't do it my way I hope you die. What a great attitude.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If you don't do it my way I hope you die. What a great attitude.


It's not "If you don't do it my way"

It's "If you don't have the common sense to do the right thing then why should we waste time trying to prevent your suicidal behavior"

Liberals & democrats main problem is that we actually want to prevent people from dying

I've been tired of that philosophy since we saved the podunk yokels from starving to death in Walmart tent cities back in 2008 when the economy melted & they didn't learn the lesson & keep supporting the same republicans who are now responsible for another economic meltdown (last year) on top of a failed pandemic response

Time to let them just die off & save the resources for people who are actually working to make things better



UberBastid said:


> Dems will only be in full power for about 18 months now.
> Wings will get clipped.
> Again.


The failure in your attempt at logic with this post is the fact that republicans just don't have the numbers anymore
You are losing a Net 2.5 million voters per year from plain old age deaths

In 2016 democrats had a 3 million vote advantage in the national elections

In 2018 democrats had a 10 million vote advantage in overall national elections

In 2020 democrats had a 7 million vote advantage in the national elections

Based on deaths vs people who turn 18 daily republicans can't replace the dead fast enough to increase their vote totals

unlike the podunk yokels we won't be lazy again & let another republican go unchallenged

I'd expect another Blue wave in 2022 with the same 10 million vote advantage in the national elections (should pick up seats lost in the house & Net 2-4 more senate seats)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> I'd expect another Blue wave in 2022 with the same 10 million vote advantage in the national elections (should pick up seats lost in the house & Net 2-4 more senate seats)












You never had a first "blue wave".

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/28/us/politics/democrats-republicans-state-legislatures.html


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> I'd expect another Blue wave in 2022 with the same 10 million vote advantage in the national elections (should pick up seats lost in the house & Net 2-4 more senate seats)


Seems doubtful. The Democrats can thank Trump for winning the Senate but even with Trump's help they lost seats in the house. During non-presidential election years Democrats have trouble getting as many people to the polls. I predict the Senate to swing Republican, especially if the Democrats manage to do away with the filibuster to pass gun control, or Biden makes a move towards court packing or SCOTUS Term limits.

Democrats always talk about how they'll never see Republican control again, and so they always try to expand power. Then, they lose and then complain about how Republicans are abusing their power.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> It's not "If you don't do it my way"
> 
> It's "If you don't have the common sense to do the right thing then why should we waste time trying to prevent your suicidal behavior"
> 
> Liberals & democrats main problem is that we actually want to prevent people from dying


Why does it have to be political? One persons common sense may point them in a different direction than another persons common sense.

The problem I see is your hatred for people that don't think like you.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Why does it have to be political? One persons common sense may point them in a different direction than another persons common sense.
> 
> The problem I see is your hatred for people that don't think like you.


Because it's only the moron conservative Republican & Trump supporters who have an issue with doing what we need to do to stop a deadly virus from killing 550,000 people

I don't hear anyone who has a semblance of critical thought complaining about having to wear a mask or take the vaccine

if your "Common sense" points you in the direction of playing Russian roulette & on a potential path of suicide then it's NOT "Common sense"

I don't "Hate" people who have a differing opinion

I'm just tired of trying to save them from the consequences of their own choices which lead towards their deaths

which is why I'm just gonna let Darwin be proven right by letting them die off & laughing at their stupidity while using their example of suicide as a teaching moment for the younger generations



FLKeys said:


> Why does it have to be political? One persons common sense may point them in a different direction than another persons common sense.
> 
> The problem I see is your hatred for people that don't think like you.


Because it's only the moron conservative Republican & Trump supporters who have an issue with doing what we need to do to stop a deadly virus from killing 550,000 people

I don't hear anyone who has a semblance of critical thought complaining about having to wear a mask or take the vaccine

if your "Common sense" points you in the direction of playing Russian roulette & on a potential path of suicide then it's NOT "Common sense"

I don't "Hate" people who have a differing opinion

I'm just tired of trying to save them from the consequences of their own choices which lead towards their deaths

which is why I'm just gonna let Darwin be proven right by letting them die off & laughing at their stupidity while using their example of suicide as a teaching moment for the younger generations


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 583239
> 
> 
> You never had a first "blue wave".
> ...


This is why an education is important

I never said there was a blue wave in 2020 (we expected the Trump voter demographic to increase over 2016 but as we saw in the Georgia senate special elections republicans can't count on those voters to turn out if trump is not on the ballot)

we crushed republicans in the 2016 midterms & I'd expect a repeat thanks to the disenfranchisement of Trump only voters in 2022
Republicans have NOTHING to offer voters except continuing to push for that racist [email protected]@er vote

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/06/politics/latest-house-vote-blue-wave/index.html


Trafficat said:


> Seems doubtful. The Democrats can thank Trump for winning the Senate but even with Trump's help they lost seats in the house. During non-presidential election years Democrats have trouble getting as many people to the polls. I predict the Senate to swing Republican, especially if the Democrats manage to do away with the filibuster to pass gun control, or Biden makes a move towards court packing or SCOTUS Term limits.
> 
> Democrats always talk about how they'll never see Republican control again, and so they always try to expand power. Then, they lose and then complain about how Republicans are abusing their power.


Again as we saw in the 2016 midterms republicans don't have the numbers anymore

it's not as if this is a new development

republicans have known about their lack of voting numbers for years

which is why they had to go all in on Trump & the racist demographic

yet even with those they still couldn't get the results

democrats are more incentivized to turn out thanks to the horror show of Trump's presidency & I'd expect the same results for 2022 we saw in 2016 (as an example I didn't vote for a decade until morons elected trump & now I'm at the voting booth every time a vote is needed)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> it's not as if this is a new development
> 
> republicans have known about their lack of voting numbers for years


According to Democrats I've listened to, it was supposed to have been impossible for Republicans to ever win again after the Obama election. And yet it happened.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 583239
> 
> 
> You never had a first wave.


I think anti orange could be easily confused with blue...


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> According to Democrats I've listened to, it was supposed to have been impossible for Republicans to ever win again after the Obama election. And yet it happened.


Democrats got lazy & failed to turn out as we never thought people would be stupid enough to vote for Trump

we learned our lesson which is why the turnout has been historical in sheer numbers ever since

the disenfranchisement of the yokel Trump supporters who never would have turned out if Trump was not on the ballot will have an effect on the voting in the future as they will not return to the voting booths as they think it's rigged (& other various reasons)

the lack of numbers from that demographic will show an increase in democrats margins in the future (as we saw with the Georgia senate elections in January where we took both seats handily)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> This is why an education is important
> 
> I never said there was a blue wave in 2020


You also never said what "wave" you were referring to. This is why English composition is important. It's not my fault your writing is vague and unspecific. And for a person implying that others are uneducated, you seem to have a lot of trouble with periods and capitalizing the first words of your sentences.

You sound like every other pseudo-intellectual Liberal that comes on here and starts spewing your unimportant political opinions. They're like your farts: no one wants to hear them and it's rude to make others listen to them no matter you much you like to smell your own.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You also never said what "wave" you were referring to. This is why English composition is important. It's not my fault your writing is vague and unspecific.
> 
> You sound like every other pseudo-intellectual Liberal that comes on here and starts spewing your unimportant political opinions. They're like your farts: no one wants to hear them and it's rude to make others listen to them no matter you much you like to smell your own.


If you actually paid attention to election results over the past 4 years you would already know about the 10 million vote advantage democrats had in the 2016 midterm elections

it's not my fault you lack the critical thinking skills that people need to function as normal adults

The topic is not about your definition of "pseudo-intellectual Liberalism"

the topic is about predominantly conservative morons who lack the Logic & Critical thought skills to help prevent a viral pandemic from spreading & killing people by attempting to gaslight "Freedom" as an excuse to push a genocidal ideology & narrative

If you want to commit suicide that's your choice

I'm just here to say we are tired of trying to prevent those deaths & won't miss them when they are gone


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> the topic is about predominantly conservative morons who lack the Logic & Critical thought skills to help prevent a viral pandemic from spreading & killing people by attempting to gaslight "Freedom" as an excuse to push a genocidal ideology & narrative


I am confused... are you talking about the Uighyers? I agree, China did what they could to spread the pandemic worldwide, gaslighted freedom, and committed Genocide.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> Because it's only the moron conservative Republican & Trump supporters who have an issue with doing what we need to do to stop a deadly virus from killing 550,000 people


Again, calling people names shows your hatred for people that don't agree with you. I can assure you your bling hatred only lets you see what you want to see and nothing will change your opinion.

I work with a good mix of people from many political beliefs, and nationalities. I see no difference in the number of people getting or not getting the shot based on their nationality or political belief. Sure I may only have a sample size off 123 people but about half of them don't forget your narrative. What is wrong with the Republicans I know that got the shot? What is wrong with the Democrats I know that don't plan on getting the shot. I'm sure you will tell me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I personally think it is sexist when people pick on HonkeyTonk.


really? r u even 100% certain of 'it's' gender? think back to it's first profile pic....... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> really? r u even 100% certain of 'it's' gender? think back to it's first profile pic....... &#129335;‍♂


I have no idea what HonkeyTonk's gender is since this is an online forum, but she self-represents as a female, and if she wasn't self-representing that way she wouldn't be slandered all the time as a carrier of STDs or a ***** just because she likes to have sex.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> but she self-represents as a female,


I'm not too sure about that at all.

but, really, all this for a troll and flame baiter? Odd.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> but, really, all this for a troll and flame baiter? Odd.


I don't know, I think she makes a lot of good points.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I have no idea what HonkeyTonk's gender is since this is an online forum, but she self-represents as a female, and if she wasn't self-representing that way she wouldn't be slandered all the time as a carrier of STDs or a @@@@@ just because she likes to have sex.


I personally like easy women, many I have have met over the years would force me to take them out to dinner or drinks or something, I felt like I was paying for it almost, I have never heard of HonkeyTonk before but she sounds nice.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

New2This said:


> Based on that thread I'm guessing this would be on her vaccine passport:
> 
> View attachment 582675


HSV stands for Herpes Simplex Virus. Please correct the diagnosis and remove line 2, herpes


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

The BEST and original" version of* "Honky Tonk Blues"*


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think anti orange could be easily confused with blue...


Yea, and it's easy to forget that Conservativism has been around a LOT longer than Trump.
Trump is not equal to American First ideas and ideals.
Remember a guy named Reagan? 
I was always taught that 'charity begins at home.'

Liberals think that by ejecting, firing and shaming Trump that they have beaten the Conservative movement.
And, instead of wooing the 'middle of the road' blue dog republicans (I call them Realist Repubs) over to the light, they ostracize them and cancel them ... forcing them to fight to survive.

So, currently, the Repubs are in disarray; almost leaderless.
The Libs are pushing potential allies further away; and watch the bad press pile up.

.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

M62 said:


> I'm with you completely Honky! I A merger of giant corporations and big government demanding people carry papers to go about their normal lives, what could go wrong?


I heard some guy with a funny looking moustache somewhere in Europe tried that once back in the day. From what I understand, it didn't work out so well for them.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


chnia virus, yep. is that you in the stretcher?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.


Two words. F... Y..


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Drivetothesky said:


> chnia virus, yep. is that you in the stretcher?


Ha Ha Ha. guy gets his ass beat by a 70 year old woman.

A private note to all big wussies out there in good old USA, don't attack people and maybe this won't happen.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. I have a great job already. Besides I'm hardly the type. I just demolished a 16 x 16 x 14 foot greenhouse. With me inside. Got to use my hard hat! &#128515;
> 
> Only a few bumps and bruises and coughed the whole time. I'm wore out but I'll be back on this tomorrow.
> 
> ...


For a moment, I thought that picture was from some kind of Seattle autonomous zone.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Man, Uber/Lyft is so desperate for drivers right now. They like to blame the pandemic but I think the real reason is that Amazon has hired everyone with a pulse who couldn't do better than $15/hr. There's zero chance of requiring vaccine for Uber driving; they'd have to go bankrupt first.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

RobLinn said:


> If you don't want to wear a mask anymore
> Fine
> If you don't want to get the vaccine
> Fine


Now if only more of your leftist brethren thought more like you instead of those two emo chicks in that cat meme we could all get back to living again.

My body my choice doesn't only apply to pregnant women you know.



RobLinn said:


> I'm one of the few who roots for the virus & is willing to let Darwin take the wheel so we are saved from ever listening to your [email protected]@t again
> 
> So head on out without your masks & without a vaccine
> 
> ...


While I'm definitely not rooting for it, it is possible these vaccines could cause ADE that could turn the chinese bat flu into the human version of Marek's disease. Normally they make sure that can't happen with clinical trials that can take decades to complete before any vaccine is released to the general population, but they didn't with these vaccines because too many Karens screamed too much.

While the odds of the vaccines causing ADE are low, they're not zero. Should it happen down the road, at least the mass death will be concentrated among government trusting sheeple and liberals (but i repeat myself) and the world as a whole will be better off for it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

As an aside to the topic, here in Canada we've had this yellow booklet that is used to record all vaccinations you get on a yearly basis. It's an international travel booklet that basically is recognized world wide.

In mine you'll see stamps and handwritten dated notes for Yellow Fever, Tyhpus, Twinrix (Hep A/B), Malaria, Pneunonia, Flu, Gamma Globulin, Chinese virus, and a few others I cannot remember.

I don't understand the deal and fuss that is being made about this, except to say, an extension of the concept to what is being suggested here would have me very worried if I was living in North America.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Is that because you have been indoctrinated from the beginning ? So it all is / feels normal to you.

Listen to the girls in Escaping Polygamy on Vice. May give one an insite to a freedom that has never been known to them or you.

Course it's no big deal, just go along to get along.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you even read my third paragraph ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

May response is of the third paragraph. But the laughter is rejection to my response made, that is not understood. 

Like I said, watch Escaping Polygamy on Vice.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> Because it's only the moron conservative Republican & Trump supporters who have an issue with doing what we need to do to stop a deadly virus from killing 550,000 people
> 
> I don't hear anyone who has a semblance of critical thought complaining about having to wear a mask or take the vaccine
> 
> ...


From trying to read your posts, It sounds like you need a hobby. Or maybe start a journal where you can write pages and pages to get your frustrations out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> As an aside to the topic, here in Canada we've had this yellow booklet that is used to record all vaccinations you get on a yearly basis. It's an international travel booklet that basically is recognized world wide.
> 
> In mine you'll see stamps and handwritten dated notes for Yellow Fever, Tyhpus, Twinrix (Hep A/B), Malaria, Pneunonia, Flu, Gamma Globulin, Chinese virus, and a few others I cannot remember.
> 
> I don't understand the deal and fuss that is being made about this, except to say, an extension of the concept to what is being suggested here would have me very worried if I was living in North America.


I travel alot. I also have a vaccination book taped to my passport. My Covid card will go inside. I also have all this on my cellphone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know, I think she makes a lot of good points.


Or is your attraction to her clouding your judgenent? Her first post was epic, and I'm sure many men just wanted to sink the sausage with her after reading that.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Trump virus, aka


Because if Trump wasn't up for re-election, we'd have never heard of the damn China virus. It would've been a little blip on yahoo news for a day or two.

But, they should call the vaccine the Trump Vaccine. Even if you hate him, gotta respect how fast the dude got it done. The Hologram and Kalamity couldn't have done it, that's for sure.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm sure many men just wanted to sink the sausage with her


:vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Or is your attraction to her clouding your judgenent? Her first post was epic, and I'm sure many men just wanted to sink the sausage with her after reading that.


No Invisible, you are far more beautiful! Especially now that you no longer have a mask covering your face. HonkyTonk has a fine taste in 19th century apparel, though, I must admit.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Why would anyone get a vaccine for a virus which a) most of us already had, and b) is 100% political anyway?

If we destroyed the economy AND kids' education over something with a 99.7% survival rate, WTF do we do if something serious actually happens?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it





HonkyTonk said:


> I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers.....





HonkyTonk said:


> Since 85% of this forum seemingly voted for Biden





HonkyTonk said:


> Thoughts???


I am a very patient man but this post has absolutely tried my patience. My thoughts are that everyone should report you because you are stirring up trouble and seem to be a seven letter word that begins with an "A". That is all you will get from me.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It is hard to imagine that there won't be counterfeit vaccination cards out there. Necessity is the mother of invention.

Wouldn't they just accept a note from my mother. It worked back in grade school.



HonkyTonk said:


> If we destroyed the economy AND kids' education over something with a 99.7% survival rate, WTF do we do if something serious actually happens?


I wish I could give this comment 100 likes!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


Ever hear of HIPPA?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Ever hear of HIPPA?


Do you actually believe that HIPPA provides privacy and protection?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey wait a minute...
I was under the impression, according to the very reliable *Q* news source, the shots come with an official Microsoft chip that rambles about your body and can be scanned. 
*What more do I need?*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, cause all they have to do is tweek those full body scanners at the airports and your Golden right.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Do you actually believe that HIPPA provides privacy and protection?


Considering the hoops that the medical profession has to jump through, yes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not in Florida..... Banned in this state


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Considering the hoops that the medical profession has to jump through, yes.


You'd think, huh?

But, once it goes into 'the cloud' ... it's available.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> From trying to read your posts, It sounds like you need a hobby. Or maybe start a journal where you can write pages and pages to get your frustrations out.


Well I lucked out & got my 1st shot of the Bill Gates Microchip Juice & while I was waiting the 15 minutes I got an email that my Targeted EIDL Grant was approved & another email that my PPP loan was being funded

So thanks to Daddy Bill I'm gonna have $22,000 in my bank tomorrow &#128521;

worth it &#129315;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> Well I lucked out & got my 1st shot of the Bill Gates Microchip Juice & while I was waiting the 15 minutes I got an email that my Targeted EIDL Grant was approved & another email that my PPP loan was being funded
> 
> So thanks to Daddy Bill I'm gonna have $22,000 in my bank tomorrow &#128521;
> 
> worth it &#129315;


With all that money we you going to invest in Daddy Bill's company? &#128512;


----------



## DuncanONeil (Mar 17, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> If any of you selfish pricks haven't gotten your vaccine, you'd better do it - now. I hereby demand that Uber and Lyft formally require all drivers to be COVID (China virus, aka) vaccinated, and then to carry the passport with you in a physical form. I suggest a wrist tattoo in the form of a CR code that must be swiped prior to driving, in the same way we all take photos of us joyfully wearing the mask. Having had the actual virus and the actual antibodies does NOT count.
> 
> I might also recommend all PAX to require the passport too, although that could potentially cut into Uber's profits.
> The Biden White House is already working on this for airplanes, concerts, etc.
> ...


Have one thing to say - HIPPA!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DuncanONeil said:


> Have one thing to say - HIPPA!


HIPPA don't mean chit.
Sorry.
If you think that ANY data that has been entered into ANY database ANY where at ANY time hasn't been hacked or downloaded ... you are delusional.
I have been interrogated by a police detective, on camera and after mentioning HIPPA as a response to a question that really, wasn't any of their damn business ... I got uproarious laughter, and a declaration that they already knew and proceeded to tell me all about me. Medical history wise. Accurate too.
THERE IS NO PRIVACY ANY MORE folks.

If your doctor knows, it's in a database.
If you take prescription meds, its in a database.

.


----------

